# cyprus quick marriage HELP!!!!



## phoenixmale (May 14, 2013)

ive been reading up on documents me a uk resident and my filipina gf have to take to cyprus for a wedding. i have a question about an important stage that i need some advice from some ninja in here.

im from the uk and my filipino gf is based and working in israel she is applying for a tourist visa to cyprus so we cant get a speedy marriage. the thing i wanna know ive read before the registry office marriage date 1 of us need to attend town hall with all the correct documents from both parties including photos of witnesses passports. but the 2 options i have in my head are.

1. visit cyprus fro 3 days with my gf have short break and get documents approved then return to our homes to raise funds to go back to cyprus in 2 months for marriage in registry office. (this option is longer and costs more due to 2 trips)
2. (this one im unsure if it can be done and need advice on) we both visit cyprus and book maybe 7 days holiday then on the thirds day visit town hall get documents approved and then "WOULD THEY" give us a slot to get married in registry office within the next few days or is that too soon of a time frame.( this option is a speedier marriage and only involves 1 trip which is cheaper and less stress)

if anyone can help with advice if the 2nd option can be done or would i need to increase to say 10 days or possibly attend on my own until documents are approved then gf flies over for shorter stay as she has awkward employer who doesn't like her spending too much time away.

thank in adance


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Why do you particularly need advice from a ninja?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

phoenixmale said:


> ive been reading up on documents me a uk resident and my filipina gf have to take to cyprus for a wedding. i have a question about an important stage that i need some advice from some ninja in here.
> 
> im from the uk and my filipino gf is based and working in israel she is applying for a tourist visa to cyprus so we cant get a speedy marriage. the thing i wanna know ive read before the registry office marriage date 1 of us need to attend town hall with all the correct documents from both parties including photos of witnesses passports. but the 2 options i have in my head are.
> 
> ...


Perhaps you should stick to your original plan to marry her in gibraltar but it might be an idea to actually meet her first and decide whether you really like her enough to marry her because she is probably only using you to get into the UK.


----------



## phoenixmale (May 14, 2013)

ive known her for 3 years online and im friends with her sister and all her friends so its not like we just discovered each othe ronline recently


----------



## davidogden (Oct 9, 2012)

when we got married in Cyprus we went to the town hall on a thursday,visited a court on friday for afidavits and registered to get married, then on the monday we got married - is that quick enuogh for you


----------



## phoenixmale (May 14, 2013)

thanks for the advice but the funny thing about life is she called it off so no cyprus wedding fro me after all but thanks for the help guys


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Just as I suspected, a troll

Thread is now closed


----------

